# Tarmac vs. Roubaix



## Tweaker (Jan 12, 2007)

As a mountain biker getting into the world of road bikes I'm doing a bit of research on the subject. I'm narrowing down my choices of road bikes before going into my LBS to do some test riding. I'm thinking of Specialized, Cervelo, or Felt for my new bike and am really leaning towards Specialized based on frame and components.

My question is what type of rider would the Tarmac or Roubaix models be suited for? My main goal with the road bike will be fitness, endurance, and speed. No competitve racing as I'm an older rider. Is there one model better suited than the other? I am 6'1", 240lbs. I like the looks of the Tarmac Expert but the Roubaix Comp is likely more affordable.

TIA for reading and possibly replying.


----------



## simplton (Nov 3, 2007)

Tweaker said:


> As a mountain biker getting into the world of road bikes I'm doing a bit of research on the subject. I'm narrowing down my choices of road bikes before going into my LBS to do some test riding. I'm thinking of Specialized, Cervelo, or Felt for my new bike and am really leaning towards Specialized based on frame and components.
> 
> My question is what type of rider would the Tarmac or Roubaix models be suited for? My main goal with the road bike will be fitness, endurance, and speed. No competitve racing as I'm an older rider. Is there one model better suited than the other? I am 6'1", 240lbs. I like the looks of the Tarmac Expert but the Roubaix Comp is likely more affordable.
> 
> TIA for reading and possibly replying.



I was in exactly the same boat. MTN biker trying to stay in shape and keep up with the rest of my crew (who all ride roadies as well). I test rode the Tarmac and the Roubaix. I couldn't notice a huge difference in comfort between the two. I ended up with the Tarmac and haven't looked back. I'm lovin' this bike. 

Good luck!

cheers,
scott


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I was in the same boat about 3 years ago. To me the Roubaix felt better because of the less twitchy and more upright positioning, I guess just more similar to a mtn biking position. 
I ended up buying the Roubaix and loving it. Of course I now ride a Tarmac and my Stumpjumper FSR collects dust but that's another story.  

Lou


----------



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

same situation 1 year ago. road sworks in both models, because parts were the same but the stiffness/geometry would be different. the roubaix was noticeable smoother, but the tarmac really accelerated quicker. alot quicker. i figured id be willing to sacrifice the comfort for speed, and love it. although i wish i had the roubaix on the long rides, the tarmac keeps me in love with the road. nothing faster... btw, i never sell tarmacs @ work, because the clientel are similar to you, want something smooth, comfortable, and doesnt have to be the fastest. cant stop roubaixs from flying out the door, though. good luck and try both!


----------



## Birds (Sep 7, 2006)

Similiar situation as the OP and other posters.

My main concern was being able day in and day out to solo 30-50mi. and go on longer group rides. I opted for the Roubaix and have never regretted the decision. I honestly don't feel any slower (confirmed by my ride data) then on my prior aggressive geometry road bike. I'm definitly WAY more comfortable. Good luck.


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

Here is my one time short experience with the Tarmac and Roubaix. This is before I knew anything about either bike much less how to spell them so my first impression was totally unbiased. I had just finished a fast 40 mile race and at the finish line there was a Specialized dealer with a couple of bikes. The Tarmac SL and the Roubaix. I believe they were 06's but could of been 07's. Same wheels, setup, etc. I only rode each on a 3 mile loop that had couple of hills, twists but mostly flat. I was still energized and stoked from the race. The Roubaix was so smooth and plush. The Tarmac was cat like quick and jumped forward on sudden off the saddle attacks. The Roubaix seemed to me more sluggish to me. I could really notice the difference in that regard. So I was sold. That was like 6 months ago. This past October I ordered a Tarmac SL2. It's not much but I hope it helps you decide between the two.


----------



## Tweaker (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the great responses. It really helps to definitely narrow my decision down to these two models. I'll be taking them for a spin over the xmas holidays. Currently from what I'm reading and hearing I am leaning towards the Tarmac.

Have a safe holiday everyone!


----------



## SUB160 (Feb 19, 2006)

Here's my take on this.

If I were 6'1" and 240#, I personally would not trust my life to a 1000 gram frame, 340 gram fork, and low spoke count wheels. I guess people do it, but I'm not sure I would.

An extra 3 lbs in bike weight won't make any difference in speed at 240#, but would make a huge difference in the safety margin.

Something like the Salsa LaRaza frame with 32 hole Open Pro rims and 700x25 Michelin ProRace tires would be smooth, fast, lite, and durable under a bigger rider. This bike is a similar bike to the Roubaix, except in Steel.

http://www.salsacycles.com/laraza08.html

There are other off the shelf bikes out there like this.

If you really want a carbon bike, the Roubaix would be the way to go ... definitely a sweet bike ... but I would switch out the wheels for something stronger.

I'm not anti carbon ... I have several carbon road bikes in my garage ... and I have a Tarmac SL frame on order. I just wanted to offer a different opinion based on the info the OP provided.

Regards,

-John


----------



## johnstone3 (Feb 3, 2007)

The sales manager at one of the local Specialized dealers here claims that some of the pros race the Roubaix on the cobblestones in the actual Paris-Roubaix race, and that many of them choose the Roubaix over the Tarmac in climbing stages in the TDF last season as well. I haven't verified any of that, but In their literature, Specialized characterizes the Roubaix as an endurance race bike.


----------



## Mouchie (Jan 1, 2008)

Tweaker said:


> As a mountain biker getting into the world of road bikes I'm doing a bit of research on the subject. I'm narrowing down my choices of road bikes before going into my LBS to do some test riding. I'm thinking of Specialized, Cervelo, or Felt for my new bike and am really leaning towards Specialized based on frame and components.
> 
> My question is what type of rider would the Tarmac or Roubaix models be suited for? My main goal with the road bike will be fitness, endurance, and speed. No competitve racing as I'm an older rider. Is there one model better suited than the other? I am 6'1", 240lbs. I like the looks of the Tarmac Expert but the Roubaix Comp is likely more affordable.
> 
> TIA for reading and possibly replying.


If you are looking for a more comfortable ride then the Roubaix is the way to go. Designed and Named for riding the cobblestone roads in europe you will enjoy this ride a little more if racing is not your main goal. This is a great bike designed for more comfort than speed and performance (Dont worry you will get speed and an excellent ride:wink5 just not the same you would on the Tarmac as it is designed more for racing. Price wise it is a great bang for your buck. I m considering getting one myself and in the same situation thinking about price between the tarmac and roubaix.


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

I haven't ridden a Roubaix, but my Tarmac Pro is one of the most comfortable bikes I've ridden. I don't think you can go wrong with either, so buy the one that you are most excited about.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

*I was in a similar situation*

I'm 41 and was a fairly serious road racer until 1992 and off the road bike since 1997. Been mountain biking regularly since 2001. 

I saw the Roubaix and Tarmac and fell in love with them right away. I asked myself if I ever intended to race again. The answer was no. I asked myself how low did I want my bar height compared to my saddle height. The answer was not too low. I asked myself if I wanted the look of a mega rise stem to compensate for the geometry of a super low profile race bike. The answer was no. I went with the Roubaix over the Tarmac. I am very happy with it.


----------



## Tweaker (Jan 12, 2007)

I appreciate all the insight. Tschai, we're the same age and I think I would ask myself those same questions. I emailed my LBS before making the long trip in person and was informed that for the Tarmac they would need to order it in. So with that I'll probably settle on the Roubaix as well. Hopefully I'll get to the shop in the next week or two to get fitted up and do some test rides.

Cheers.


----------



## P.D.E. (Oct 15, 2006)

I know this is a cliche but fit is very important. For the same frame size the Roubaix will have a longer wheelbase, slacker head-tube ange and higher handlebar position (i.e. longer head tube), although other things like seat tube angle and top-tube length are the same. Although the Roubaix was designed with higher handlebar position in mind if that is your concern you may also be able to get there on a Tarmac by simply going up one size (or of course having riser stem/spacers). For example, if you're looking at a 56 Roubaix it may also make sense to look at both a 56 and 58 Tarmac and see what fits best.


----------



## shanabit (Jul 16, 2007)

I got the Tarmac Expert and just flipped the stem up, VOILA, instant Roubaix for me. Completely comfortable. I can ALWAYS flip the stem back down if I want to get racy
Seat height to bar height is only 2"


----------



## redmondroubaix (Nov 13, 2007)

As I am also 41, I feel obligated to chime in with a vote for the Roubaix. I've had mine for a couple of years and have never regretted the purchase. Very comfy position, easy on the the lower back but still responsive and quick. Hope this helps in your decision.


----------



## shanabit (Jul 16, 2007)

Id like to have a Roubaix as well, 41 too


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

^^I'm going to be 41 soon and already have a Roubaix....Now it's time for the Tarmac....Best of both worlds!


----------



## I-Ride (Jan 18, 2008)

*Tarmac / Roubaix or new Trek Madonne Performance fit*

Opinions please...

I have ridden a Trek 2000 Alpha Aluminum for 4 or 5 years and it's definitely time for an upgrade. 46 yrs old, typically ride 20 to 30 miles during weekdays and a 30 to 50 on weekends depending on kid's soccer schedules etc. Also have used the Trek for triathlons so....

I know whatever of these three I get will be FAST and climb like I've never experienced. 

Reading comments seems to clearly show the Roubaix is more comfortable, however is it accurate to think a full carbon vs. the all aluminum frame I now have (which by the way is a frame size too big...I bought it w/o benefit of a good fitting so needed to adjust with a different higher angle and shorter stem). I want as fast as possible so my initial thought is the Tarmac or Madonne. Seems to me any of these will be such a thrill to ride that I'd love any of them. 

Anyone have a similar upgrade / mileage experience? Also, at what point in mileage does the difference really make a difference? If most rides are under 40, maybe it's no big deal.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Fit is THE most important factor in comfort. Last year I bought a Tarmac Expert (full carbon) last fall after riding a Cannondale CAAD5 (all aluminum) for a couple years. The Tarmac is smoother riding than the CAAD5 on longer rides (perhaps >25mi), but not by a huge margin. Certainly less than the difference between hard 23c and softer 25c tires. I did many century rides on the CAAD5 and did not find it uncomfortable by any means.

I test rode the Roubaix extensively vs the Tarmac & found the Tarmac fit me better. The Roubaix has different geometry (more upright), which many (but not all) find more comfortable. The Roubaix can be as fast as any race bike, as has been shown by the pro's using it on Paris-Roubaix. 

Again, the quest for your most comfortable bike begins & ends with proper fit. All 3 of the bikes you mention are very fine rides- and can all be ridden equally fast. Ride all 3 and decide which feels best to you.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

get an Allez and a decent wheelset and spend the rest on EPO


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> ^^I'm going to be 41 soon and already have a Roubaix....Now it's time for the Tarmac....Best of both worlds!


Yep. Put almost 11,000 on my Roubaix, and my new Tarmac SL is a steerer tube cut away from its maiden voyage.


----------



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

I-Ride said:


> Opinions please...
> 
> I have ridden a Trek 2000 Alpha Aluminum for 4 or 5 years and it's definitely time for an upgrade. 46 yrs old, typically ride 20 to 30 miles during weekdays and a 30 to 50 on weekends depending on kid's soccer schedules etc. Also have used the Trek for triathlons so....
> 
> ...


I test rode 07 Roubaix Pro and 08 Trek 5.2 performance fit, as well as 07 Tarmac Expert. I found the Tarmac to be most responsive. But the Roubaix is defnitely more comfortable. What surpised me most was that the Trek was also extremely comfortable. If you're looking for comfort, I suggest you try out both and see which you like more. There are other bikes in the same category that you may want to consider such as Felt Z25... But after trying many bikes, I ended up with a Look 555 - a compromise between the comfort of a Roubaix, but still very responsive like a Tarmac. More responsive than Madone in my opinion.


----------



## Tweaker (Jan 12, 2007)

Update:

Today I became the proud owner of an '08 Roubaix Comp Compact. After a 30 minute test ride and some lengthy conversation I got what I think was a great price on it and couldn't pass it up. I put some 105 clipless pedals on based on the rep's recommendation for a road noob. Now I just need to get a wireless computer and bottle cages to match the frame.

I had almost veered towards a Trek Madone 4.5 but due to unforseen circumstances ended up with the Specialized. It was fate.


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

Tweaker said:


> Update:
> 
> Today I became the proud owner of an '08 Roubaix Comp Compact. After a 30 minute test ride and some lengthy conversation I got what I think was a great price on it and couldn't pass it up. I put some 105 clipless pedals on based on the rep's recommendation for a road noob. Now I just need to get a wireless computer and bottle cages to match the frame.
> 
> I had almost veered towards a Trek Madone 4.5 but due to unforseen circumstances ended up with the Specialized. It was fate.


Congrats on the new bike. I went with the Roubaix as well. Love it.


----------



## lakes road sheep (Mar 19, 2007)

I am toying with the same dilema of tarmac vs roubaix as a bike to ride hilly single and double centuries on. The roubaix seems an obvious choice but I prefer the paint jobs on the 2008 Tarmacs and I like the idea of a lighter bike for less money. I presume the feeling of speed on the Tarmac is one of better acceleration due to geometry rather than due to it just being lighter. Do they both climb the same or is the Roubaix less stiff on the climbs also ?

Some customer in the LBS was saying the Roubaix are about a pound heavier for the same spec and of course they cost about $300 more. Approximately what are the weights for a 56cm Roubaix expert vs Tarmac expert ?
If the rain ever lets up I will hopefully get to ride both bikes this week.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

A pound more?? I doubt that...

I've got an 07 Roubaix Expert and when I weighed at the LBS (without pedals, cages, computer or bag) it came in at 18lbs. I highly doubt my 08 Tarmac Expert is going to weight 17lbs when I pick it up in a few weeks...

Honestly I think both bikes are awesome and you will get a more responsive and agile bike with the Tarmac. I put 8000km's on my Roubaix and simple love the bike. I thought the addition of the Tarmac would be nice to give me a slightly more aggressive bike to ride. I test rode the Tarmac and it felt a lot like the Roubaix, same ride quality. For me the big difference between the bikes ill be the bar position. The Tarmac's shorter HT will result in a great bar to saddle drop.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rbart4506 said:


> A pound more?? I doubt that...
> 
> I've got an 07 Roubaix Expert and when I weighed at the LBS (without pedals, cages, computer or bag) it came in at 18lbs. I highly doubt my 08 Tarmac Expert is going to weight 17lbs when I pick it up in a few weeks...
> 
> Honestly I think both bikes are awesome and you will get a more responsive and agile bike with the Tarmac. I put 8000km's on my Roubaix and simple love the bike. I thought the addition of the Tarmac would be nice to give me a slightly more aggressive bike to ride. I test rode the Tarmac and it felt a lot like the Roubaix, same ride quality. For me the big difference between the bikes ill be the bar position. The Tarmac's shorter HT will result in a great bar to saddle drop.


According to Specialized customer support, the '08 Tarmac Expert weighs 16.75 lbs., so it'll be interesting to hear from you once you get your bike weighed.

You'll definitely notice the difference in saddle to bar drop, but also in steering response, I think. The Tarmac's geometry is noticably racier.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Actually at this point we have the bike set-up to match my Roubaix as closely as possible. The saddle to bar drop is comparable, but to achieve that the stem is flipped up. I'd like to get it flipped down, but I'll have to do that over time to get the body adapted to the more aggressive fit.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

One quick question...I am really leaning towards the Roubaix and will probably be running a stem with about +6 deg and about 20mm spacers...if I want a more 'aggressive' aero position, why not just remove spacers and/or flip stem??


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Those are options, but the Roubaix (and Tarmac) are equiped with 4 position adjustable stems. You don't need to flip them like conventional stems, rather, there are shims inside that are adjusted for 7,8,10,12 degrees.

Just a note. The Cannondale Synapse uses a unique head tube extender than can be removed for a more aggressive/ aero riding position. Sounds like the type of adjustability you're looking for.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*That is freaky...*



PJ352 said:


> Those are options, but the Roubaix (and Tarmac) are equiped with 4 position adjustable stems. You don't need to flip them like conventional stems, rather, there are shims inside that are adjusted for 7,8,10,12 degrees.
> 
> Just a note. The Cannondale Synapse uses a unique head tube extender than can be removed for a more aggressive/ aero riding position. Sounds like the type of adjustability you're looking for.


I was literally just on the Cannondale website...the 63cm does actually seem like it would be a perfect fit (on paper)...24cm headtube (with extender), 60cm from BB center to top of top tube...60cm effective top tube....SL3 compact is about $400 cheaper than Roubaix and comes with Ultegra/Dura-Ace....I definetely like the Roubaix better, but gotta get the bike that fits best....I am finding a handful of ~$3000 bikes I need to test ride...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

From what I've read and comparing the geo's of the Roubaix and Synapse it looks like the synapse would be a slightly quicker handling bike, while the Roubaix would be more relaxed. The other thing to keep in mind is, with the Roubaix you're stuck with that head tube length while C-dale's extender give you an option. Not trying to sway you, just providing some info. In your price range there are lots of good choices, you just have to find the _right _ one for you.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

PJ352 said:


> Those are options, but the Roubaix (and Tarmac) are equiped with 4 position adjustable stems. You don't need to flip them like conventional stems, rather, there are shims inside that are adjusted for 7,8,10,12 degrees.
> 
> Just a note. The Cannondale Synapse uses a unique head tube extender than can be removed for a more aggressive/ aero riding position. Sounds like the type of adjustability you're looking for.


The Specialized has 4 stem positions, but you still need to flip the stem to use all four. With the shim, there are two stem positions per side rather than just one per side.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*Thanks..*



PJ352 said:


> From what I've read and comparing the geo's of the Roubaix and Synapse it looks like the synapse would be a slightly quicker handling bike, while the Roubaix would be more relaxed. The other thing to keep in mind is, with the Roubaix you're stuck with that head tube length while C-dale's extender give you an option. Not trying to sway you, just providing some info. In your price range there are lots of good choices, you just have to find the _right _ one for you.


Maybe I am missing something about these head tube extenders....what makes them difference than say just adding 20mm more spacers? Is it just aesthetics?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tschai said:


> The Specialized has 4 stem positions, but you still need to flip the stem to use all four. With the shim, there are two stem positions per side rather than just one per side.


I didn't realize that. Thanks for the clarification.. :thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

MCF said:


> Maybe I am missing something about these head tube extenders....what makes them difference than say just adding 20mm more spacers? Is it just aesthetics?


In the case of both the C-dale or Specialized, the bikes ship with the max number of spacers already installed. Without using an extender, you don't have the option of adding spacers, because you're effectively out of steerer tube length. 

In addition to Spec's adjustable stem, they also sell an aftermarket extender, but it differs in C-dales approach in that it attaches to the steerer tube. The head tube length remains the same. With C-dale's, the extender sits atop the head tube and can be removed, which effectively lowers the HT length by 2 cm's.

Both approaches accomplish the same thing in different ways. I prefer the C-dales for, as you say, aesthetics.


----------



## BlurRoubaix (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm turning 40 next month and have 2 Roubaix's. I totally agree that the Tarmac is more cat-like, but I ride lots of hills and chip sealed roads for lots of miles, so the Roubaix Expert provides a fantastic blend of all day comfort and speed. It is not a slow big in my opinion, just not the hammer that the Tarmac is. I'm not a racer and when a buddy beats me up a hill, it ain't the bikes' fault


----------



## vmajor (Mar 16, 2008)

Mountain biker here as well  

I live in Taipei and it is blessed, like the rest of Taiwan with amazing mountains and therefore plentiful road climbs.

I like climbing.

I am deciding between the Roubaix and Tarmac as well. The S-Works versions (if that makes any difference). I like the sound of Roubaix as many nice climbs in Taiwan are B-grade roads - rough, uneven and with many repairs, thus the Roubaix would provide greater comfort. The minimum road ride distance is about 45 km, but it is easy to string together over a 100km just around Taipei's mountains.

Now, I also read somewhere that Roubaix does not climb well. The exact phrase used I do not remember, but it was something that included the words "wet noodle and slug". 

Is Roubaix truly a second rate climber compared to the Tarmac? If this is so, I will go for the Tarmac as climbing is very important to me. 

Cheers,

V.


----------



## mark381 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi, New poster, I am considering buying either an S works Roubaix frame or S Works Tarmac SL2. I have test ridden both models today (expert spec) both felt good on short test, Roubaix felt more upright, but stem was flipped up on this and down on the Tarmac, If they were the same I am not sure I would notice too much difference. I guess the choice really comes down to the £400 price increase for the tarmac, and colour schemes. I will not be racing but doing fitness work and sportives.


----------



## I-Ride (Jan 18, 2008)

Did you ever get to test the Tarmac and Roubaix? I'm with you on the comment "lighter and less expensive". Also have been trying for a dry day to test both (and some temperature of reason...). Hopefully this week I'll get it in..


----------



## I-Ride (Jan 18, 2008)

*Tarmac SL2 wins gets my money!! Ordered on Thursday*

Test rides are done (Trek Madonne 5.5, Specialized Tarmac, Roubaix, and a Ridley). Hands down, no debating, I loved the Tarmac the best. Best fit, quickest response, extremely smooth. I noticed mainly difference in perceived speed with the Tarmac and really liked the ride quality. 

A surprise for me was I decided to have it built vs. stock bike. Much due to cost, but also since I simply wanted Mavic wheels and also really liked the SRAM components that was on one of the tests. Can't afford Red, so went with Rival -

Delivery w/b end of this week. Now my goal is to get the cost down to less than $1 / mile within the next 2 seasons......

I'm sure it's in some thread, but now I need to finish decision on exactly which wheel. Any suggestions from you guys who have just been through the process?


----------



## scooterpilot (May 14, 2007)

I've never ridden a Tarmac but I had a Roubaix 27 Triple and now own a Roubaix Expert Compact Ultegra. I have no intention of racing but I will do long rides, i.e. Centuries. 

I really enjoy the Experts ride. After a long ride I don't feel sore or uncomfortable when I'm finished. For a non-racer I consider it a fantastic bike and will recommend it anyone who likes to ride distances or wants a bike that absorbs road vibration.  

Bottom line, buy the bike that fits you the best and you're most comfortable on.:thumbsup:


----------

